# Mid-America Photo Symposium



## Phelan (Mar 20, 2011)

FYI for any in Oklahoma/Arkansas/Missouri/Kansas area.

Join us May 14-15, 2011 for the biennial Mid-America Photography Symposium in historic Eureka Springs, Arkansas. MAPSym features photographers from around the nation leading workshops and sessions. In addition to the symposium, and pre-conference activities, check out the print competition and late night photo session. Plus between sessions visit this year&#8217;s Vendor Fair featuring door prizes during every break in addition to companies with the latest in photographic tools and toys. 

Some of the speakers include Jennifer Wu (Canon Explorer of Light), Liddie Deshotel (White House Labs), Carley Adams (Nik Software), Bill Fortney (Nikon technical rep), Jerry Ward (Canon Professional Market Specialist) among others.

http://mapsym.org/


----------

